# bakery experience



## anitap (Aug 2, 2004)

I recently started a new job in the bakery at a Whole Foods Market. I really enjoy having a physically active job again, but my job is "Front End" (customer service). I am hoping to get some actual baking experience, but the way this company is managed in general is nearly always total chaos. It's not looking likely that I'll ever get any experience. Is this fairly true to form for most first time experiences? I have worked in a coffee shop before as a barista, and as a line cook in a family style restaurant in high school. I'm wondering if there are jobs out there that are more apprentice like rather than a large corporate employee number.

I also took a tour of the culinary school at South Seattle Community College. The pastry program looks great, but is full through winter 2004. I'm not sure whether I can work full time and go to school so I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions of ways to learn more now, either through good teaching books, online classes, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## trrcookjobs (Jan 27, 2005)

We have a beautiful dude ranch in the Colorado Rockies & we are looking for a baker for our summer and fall season. We have a great commerical kitchen and all of our bake goods are from scratch. You will be amazed at the experiences you will gain.

Megan Dugan
Tumbling River Ranch
1-800-654-8770
www.tumblingriver.com
[email protected]


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Megan - Too bad I don;t still live in Alma!


----------

